
Web inventor Tim Berners-Lee unveils plan to save the internet - doppp
https://www.dw.com/en/web-inventor-tim-berners-lee-unveils-plan-to-save-the-internet/a-51395985
======
BiteCode_dev
Step one: do not create a DRM standard.

Step two: if it happens, make sure it can't be a proprietary binary blob.

Step three: damn, too late.

------
leblancfg
Is it just me, or is Sir Tim Berners-Lee unveiling a new plan to save the
Internet every 4 months or so?

~~~
leblancfg
For the record: Thank you, TimBL. I'm only snarky because I love what you're
doing.

------
wtmt
Discussion in progress from several hours ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21624316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21624316)

------
typedef_struct
#tethics

~~~
smabie
What is this comment supposed to add?

